# REST Frameworks



## cowabunga1984 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich soll eine Client/Server Anwendung auf Basis von REST programmieren. Ich mich deshalb mal nach Frameworks umgeschaut und habe folgende gefunden:

 * JAX-RS Spezifikation
  - Jersey
  - ApacheCXF
  - RESTEasy
 * Restlet
 * Apache Axis 2

Als IDE werde ich warscheinlich NetBeans verwenden, da dort der Groovy Support am besten ist. NetBeans verwendet standardmäßig Jersey, wenn man REST-Ressource usw. anlegen möchte. Leider wird von Jersey keine Client-Lösung angeboten. RESTEasy von JBoss beinhaltet eine Client-Lösung. Hat jemand von euch bereits Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Frameworks und kann mir bei der Entscheidung helfen, ob RESTEasy- oder Jersey-Server und ob Restlet- oder RESTEasy-Client?

Habe ich vielleicht ein wichtiges Framework vergessen?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar 

Cowabunga!


----------



## Mike90 (6. Mai 2009)

denke mal nicht, das müssten eig. alle sein...


mh.. *überleg*


???:L


----------



## byte (6. Mai 2009)

Spring 3.0 wird auch REST Support beinhalten.


----------



## cowabunga1984 (6. Mai 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:


> Spring 3.0 wird auch REST Support beinhalten.



Leider etwas zu spät


----------

